# Finding Legal (and Free) Torrents



## fz8975 (Oct 7, 2011)

.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2011)

Good as people will have their misconceptions corrected that Torrent and Piracy are synonyms 

Nice share!


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 7, 2011)

Good Share ! 

Was  checking this out yesterday and liked a few torrents!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2011)

jamendo will come in handy
thanks for sharing


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks....Nice share


----------



## d3p (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice Share.


----------



## Alok (Oct 7, 2011)

Well who cares while using torrents. 

anyways nice share.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 7, 2011)

I think Mininova has also gone fully legit now , only legal content available there .


----------



## Alok (Oct 7, 2011)

^^yeah now its legit , also mentioned above.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

Moving this to Internet and WWW. Would serve the purpose of that section better.

Nice share. Thanks for this.


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks for moving the thread at its right place...
didn't think of that first ..


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 16, 2012)

Much needed!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 16, 2012)

good info...
it depends upon people how they use the torrents...


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 9, 2012)

good info..
useful share..
People should be careful while dealing with Torrents..


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 10, 2012)

nice info
but who thinks of piracy while using torrents
___________________


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks fz8975 for sharing this list of torrent mine!

The site Public Domain Movie Torrents with PDA iPod Divx PSP versions for movies and *linuxtracker.org/ would be immensely helpful!


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 11, 2012)

@vyom thanks for suggesting these sites
added both sites to the main post 
and what  is "torrent mine!"
more suggestions will be much helpful


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2012)

Dude! Sorry if I send the wrong message!
I actually was quoting from the list of sites in the first page itself!! 

Lol at misunderstanding!


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 12, 2012)

hahaha


----------

